# Shopping in NY



## mikejame078 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys, which is a good place to shop for *clothes* in New york. I am going to shift there soon and i want to know beforehand about where i will be shopping.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mikejame078 said:


> Hi guys, which is a good place to shop for *clothes* in New york. I am going to shift there soon and i want to know beforehand about where i will be shopping.


There is no shortage of shopping for clothes in New York. Madison Avenue, 5th Avenue, Soho, Nolita, East Village, West Village, Bloomingdales, Macy's, Century 21, Nordstrom's Rack and on and on and on. Depends on your budget and what you're looking for.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

I live in Manhattan and everywhere is good to shop! Depends where you live too. New York City is a pretty big place so you need to be a bit more specific about budget and area.


----------



## mikejame078 (Dec 27, 2012)

Going to stay near times square


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

My daughter and I went on a 5-day shopping frenzy in New York.....we could have made it 10 days if we didn't have to fly home....
IMHO it's the best place in the world for clothes shopping...you'll have no shortage of places to shop....Have fun!!!


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

nyclon said:


> There is no shortage of shopping for clothes in New York. Madison Avenue, 5th Avenue, Soho, Nolita, East Village, West Village, Bloomingdales, Macy's, Century 21, Nordstrom's Rack and on and on and on. Depends on your budget and what you're looking for.


As a native New Yorker who lives in France, I am shocked at the cost of clothing here with poor quality levels. What we did last year was return to NYC, have two empty suitcases there waiting for us and shop. We then return with new higher quality clothing for a very reduced price. My better half loves Century 21. Macy's IMHO is the most expensive department store in NYC. Cheers!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

koppazee said:


> As a native New Yorker who lives in France, I am shocked at the cost of clothing here with poor quality levels. What we did last year was return to NYC, have two empty suitcases there waiting for us and shop. We then return with new higher quality clothing for a very reduced price. My better half loves Century 21. Macy's IMHO is the most expensive department store in NYC. Cheers!


Macy's isn't even close to being the most expensive department store in NYC. Bloomingdales, Saks, Barneys, Bendels and Bergdorf Goodman in no particular order are the most high end department stores in NYC.


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Macy's isn't even close to being the most expensive department store in NYC. Bloomingdales, Saks, Barneys, Bendels and Bergdorf Goodman in no particular order are the most high end department stores in NYC.


Agreed that there are more expensive department stores, but for over 50 years that I lived in NYC, return to NYC annually and run a multimillion dollar a year business operation from France based in NYC, I still say that Macy's is far more expensive than many of the names you've mentioned. Cheers!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

koppazee said:


> Agreed that there are more expensive department stores, but for over 50 years that I lived in NYC, return to NYC annually and run a multimillion dollar a year business operation from France based in NYC, I still say that Macy's is far more expensive than many of the names you've mentioned. Cheers!


I can only guess that you've never been in any of the other shops. Macy's is a mid-level department store.


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

nyclon said:


> I can only guess that you've never been in any of the other shops. Macy's is a mid-level department store.


Please don't try to be offensive. We were in Bloomingdales, Barney's, Macy's and my better half went with her girlfriend to Bergdorf last February. We found prices for a great many items far higher in Macy's than the other mentioned stores. Perhaps it is related to the economic condition. Yes, Macy's is certainly a mid level department store with very, very high prices.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

koppazee said:


> Please don't try to be offensive. We were in Bloomingdales, Barney's, Macy's and my better half went with her girlfriend to Bergdorf last February. We found prices for a great many items far higher in Macy's than the other mentioned stores. Perhaps it is related to the economic condition. Yes, Macy's is certainly a mid level department store with very, very high prices.


I just have a different opinion. I hardly think that's offensive. I stand by my statement that Bloomies, Barney's, Bergdorf, Saks and Bendels are all high end department stores with luxury brands and luxury prices--sales aside. Macy's is a mid-leve department store with mid-level brands with very little overlap in stock with the others with the exception of Bloomingdales. YMMV, I guess.


----------



## EmilyWood (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,
The top places for shopping in new york are..

Downtown: Lower Manhattan & the Financial District
Madison Avenue.E. 57th to E72nd Sts.
Fifth Avenue- 57th Street.
SoHo. W. Houston St. to Canal St.
Chinatown
Greenwich Village.
Herald Square & The Garment District. 
Times Square & The Theater District.

For online shopping in new york are..

yebhi, zovi, thecustomclothing and ebay, jabong


----------



## mikejame078 (Dec 27, 2012)

Please chill out guys. I am not looking out for VERY costly clothes. Mid-range brands(well I think they are mid range, they might be low-range for some people) like CK and AX will do.


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

mikejame078 said:


> Please chill out guys. I am not looking out for VERY costly clothes. Mid-range brands(well I think they are mid range, they might be low-range for some people) like CK and AX will do.


Century 21 might be a great place to find these brands. Good luck. Cheers!


----------



## J523860 (Apr 3, 2013)

Macys prices are outrageous for what it is.


----------

